# Helpful tips - the wonders of baking soda for the hair and other things.



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2020)

1.  This stuff can clear the build of of old shampoo, conditioner and hair spray etc. on the hair.  I add a teaspoon of baking soda to a glass of warm water and use it as a rinse on my hair.  I work it in and rinse it off.  Then I shampoo my hair as normal.  Once a month works good for me.  A hair stylist told me of this one.
2.  It's also good for constipation.  The amount of baking soda you use depends on your system.  Start off small or it may blast you clean.  I  use one teaspoon per glass of water.  You can use less water, but this much dilutes the taste.  Chug it.  It will not elevate the blood pressure.  I have a bad problem with the issue, so I do this once a day before I go to bed.
3. For clogged drains -  Pour boiling water into the drain and wait for a minute.  While waiting, mix _one cup of vinegar_ and  _¼ cup of  baking soda_, and then dump it down the drain. You will hear a reaction, but that is exactly what you want to achieve.  After 15 to 20 minutes add more boiling water.  Run water and see if there is any improvement.  Repeat if necessary.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 25, 2020)

I can testify the drain application works wonders. My front bathroom developed this nasty Sulphur smell that was horrible and one application. This is how I did it.1.) Pour 1/2 cup baking soda in to the drain and wait 20 minutes. Use a narrow stick of some kind to push the powder in. 2.) Pour 1 cup vinegar in to the drain and wait 30 minutes. 3.) Pour three cups boiling water.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 25, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I can testify the drain application works wonders. My front bathroom developed this nasty Sulphur smell that was horrible and one application. This is how I did it.1.) Pour 1/2 cup baking soda in to the drain and wait 20 minutes. Use a narrow stick of some kind to push the powder in. 2.) Pour 1 cup vinegar in to the drain and wait 30 minutes. 3.) Pour three cups boiling water.


Sounds like your were preparing a musket for a ball! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 25, 2020)

I used to use a little baking soda in my children's diaper pails back in the day. Helped keep diaper odour down.

My husband who develops smelly feet each summer sprinkles baking soda into his shoes, which helps kill foot-odour.

Soaking fresh fruit and vegetable for several minutes in a water and baking soda mixture removes pesticide residue.

A few tablespoons of baking soda placed into a small open container helps neutralize refrigerator odours.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I used to use a little baking soda in my children's diaper pails back in the day. Helped keep diaper odour down.
> 
> My husband who develops smelly feet each summer sprinkles baking soda into his shoes, which helps kill foot-odour.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2020)

Another thing that helps with smelly feet is to spread a small amount of aloe vera gel on them, specifically the toes.

For me the baking soda in the refrigerator did not work.  I wonder why.

It's the sulphur in my well water than turns my hair yellowish, fmdog44.

Oops.  This should have been attached to the above entry.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 25, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Another thing that helps with smelly feet is to spread a small amount of aloe vera gel on them, specifically the toes.
> 
> For me the baking soda in the refrigerator did not work.  I wonder why.
> 
> ...


Big thank you to you for the aloe tip!

Regarding the baking soda and refrigerator fail, could it be you didn't use enough baking soda?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Big thank you to you for the aloe tip!
> 
> Regarding the baking soda and refrigerator fail, could it be you didn't use enough baking soda?


I had a whole box of baking soda in the refrigerator with the top partially open.  I know that's what it was.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 25, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I had a whole box of baking soda in the refrigerator with the top partially open.  I know that's what it was.


That should have more than taken care of any odour.

You could always try dumping the box of baking soda out into an open-top container, then take a fork to the soda to ensure it's fluffy and loose before storing in the fridge. Old or clumped baking soda won't absorb anything.


----------



## jujube (Jul 25, 2020)

Make your own body powder:  1 part baking soda, 2 parts cornstarch, mix.   You can add a little fragrance if you like.


----------



## mlh (Jul 25, 2020)

jujube said:


> Make your own body powder:  1 part baking soda, 2 parts cornstarch, mix.   You can add a little fragrance if you like.


_how do you add the fragrance jujube?_


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2020)

mlh said:


> _how do you add the fragrance jujube?_


I've experimented with just spraying a little cologne into the jar of dry ingredients and then stirring it around.

I've also put lemon or orange peels in with the ingredients and let it sit for a  while.  I'm partial to citrus scents.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 26, 2020)

My old body needs creams to keep it from cracking open, not powder to make it drier.  I think you all must be in better shape than me.  Grin.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2020)

Interesting uses for baking soda.  I keep a box in my fridge, though I'm not really sure why because I don't keep anything in there that stinks.  Most everything is either plastic wrapped, in glass jars/bottles, or ensconced in Tupperware type containers.  Fruits and veggies don't stink if they're fresh.  

I'll have to try the drain trick - one of my bathroom sink drains is slow. Thanks @fmdog44 and @Phoenix! 

I've made a paste of baking soda and a little water to successfully remove strong rubber or plastic scent from toys and other small objects.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 26, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Interesting uses for baking soda.  I keep a box in my fridge, though I'm not really sure why because I don't keep anything in there that stinks.  Most everything is either plastic wrapped, in glass jars/bottles, or ensconced in Tupperware type containers.  Fruits and veggies don't stink if they're fresh.
> 
> I'll have to try the drain trick - one of my bathroom sink drains is slow. Thanks @fmdog44 and @Phoenix!
> 
> *I've made a paste of baking soda and a little water to successfully remove strong rubber or plastic scent from toys and other small objects*.


Love your baking soda paste tip for smelly vinyl/rubber/plastic things, Star!

Will be remembering this one for the future.


----------



## chic (Jul 26, 2020)

I always keep an open box in the fridge as it gets rid of any nasty smells. Love it.


----------

